# Nutty Buddy for Dogs?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
Just curious if anyone knows of any company that makes a protective cup for male dogs that are working in thick cover. They make boots for dogs and vests for dogs. Does anyone make a Nutty Buddy for male hunting/working dogs.

I was thinking about this the other day when Bill the Chessy and I were in the cattails after roosters. I know that I've had my hand cut from corn stalk leaves and I think a cattail could do the same pretty easily. Just wondering, as I'd hate to have Bill the Chessy barking in a higher pitch because of such an accident.

Does anyone think something like this would sell if it were available?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

put a pair of jockey shorts on him with his tail out the fly, I used to do that with my female dogs when they were in heat


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

I have never heard of anything...I think that anything around their balls would make them uncomfortable. I know that I always hated nutcups, I can only imagine that a dog would too and not understand the reason for the discomfort. Bill the Chessie may have to just grin and bear it. :eyeroll:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bill the Chessy isn't too worried about the old nut sack. He's worried about the next rooster. I was just curious if anything like that existed and if so, how it was configured to stay on the dog.

Thanks for the reply and heartfelt concern about Bill the Chessy. I know he'll appreciate it. :lol:

Happy New Year High Brass,
Dan


----------

